# Millionaire vs abu



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Has anyone used a Daiwa Millionaire? How do they compare to an Abu Garcia 6500 c3? I have always used the c3 But was thinking about trying a Millionaire. Any opinions?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are looking at the JDM Millionaire (CV-Z), then they are excellent reels.

I personally don't know anything about the USDM Millionaires.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

The gold colored Millionaire-S leaves a lot to be desired. I bought one years ago when they hit the market, and would take another old school Millionaire long before another S. The design of the S looks the same as it was back when I bought one. I can't comment on the other current Millionaire options though. The Garcia would be a much better buy in my opinion.

The Shimano Cardiff might be worth a look as well. I have a little one for bass fishing, and it is a solid performer for a fair price.

Joe


----------

